# Kai in Japan



## KJiptner (Aug 2, 2010)

If any of the Japanese guys should be reading this (probably unlikely): I'll be staying in Tsukuba from August 9th until August 28th. I have no clue if there are any cubers living close by but I would love to meet some of you guys if it's possible.  I'm already totally excited about the trip!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2010)

We will be on the same continent :0


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 2, 2010)

omg, when did that happen before?


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2010)

get the hell out of europe


----------



## Zubon (Aug 3, 2010)

If you come to Tokyo, I'll be up for a meetup or I could show you around.
Are you in Tsukuba for research?


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 3, 2010)

No, but my sister and her boyfriend are. They'll be working on their doctorate for the next 2.5 years. I'm just there for holidays. I'll definitely spend time in Tokyo, so we should get in touch


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought it was coincidental that your name, "Kai", is also a japanese name.


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 3, 2010)

It is.


----------



## blah (Aug 3, 2010)

We won't be on the same continent


----------



## Yoheicube (Aug 3, 2010)

Yu Sajima lives in Tsukuba now maybe. Will I contact him once?


----------



## maggot (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish I can go! Lol. But it is not far for meeting in tokyo. You will have fun!


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 4, 2010)

Yoheicube said:


> Yu Sajima lives in Tsukuba now maybe. Will I contact him once?



Yes, sure.  A good and easy way to contact me is via youtube message to arrange things.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll be right across the sea.
I'm in korea.


----------



## syuhei222 (Aug 4, 2010)

Can you come to Tokyo?
If you have a free time, Tsukuba-Express will bring you to Akihabara in 1 hour .

many cubers live in tokyo ! (of course me)


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes.  We should meet up definitely! I'm happy that quite a few Japanese have been reading this.


----------



## Zubon (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome! Tokyo meetup?


----------



## Yoheicube (Aug 5, 2010)

>Kai 

I said to Yu Sajima that please contact you. 
He sent message your YouTube.
Please check your YouTube message.


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 5, 2010)

yes, received and replied yesterday! Thank you for your help


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 5, 2010)

Kai my dearest,

enjoy your holiday in Japan and don't forget to go back to Germany


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 8, 2010)

I've arrived safely at Dubai. In 2h my flight to Tokyo will leave. I'll hopefully find internet access to keep in contact and arrange things. It would be awesome to do a little Tokyo meetup  From the 11th-16th, we'll be travelling around by bike and do some camping. All the other days should be fine!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 8, 2010)

Have a nice and safe flight Kai......


----------



## Kidstardust (Aug 8, 2010)

Dude you will miss the First DDR Open!!! Shame on you.....


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 17, 2010)

I spend my last week travelling to Nikko by bike and camping there. During that time I didn't have any Internet access. We're back in Tsukuba now, and I'm able to check by once in a while. I don't have specific plans for the next two weeks, so I'm fine with any time for a meetup somewhere somehow


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 22, 2010)

Too bad nobody mentioned Kanazawa Open! I totally missed that. I thought I've checked the WCA-page if there is any competitions while I'm in Japan. I would have went there! But anyway I'm doing well and having a great time!


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 22, 2010)

Are you going the see the *dramatic pause* LIFE SIZE GUNDAM (If it's still up?) Or buy some Magical Chocolate Covered Deer Poo from Nara?? Or at least a hot springs right? anyway, you're lucky the last time I had a chance to go to Japan was 2008 but my grandparents wouldn't let me qq.


----------

